# Australian families in Dunedin! How are you liking it?



## zombiemoo

Hello,
My family and I are looking to move to Dunedin next year, I have two children in primary school and was just wondering how you decided which school to go with. Did you settle in ok? Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## zombiemoo

No takers. Would a joke help. 
A screwdriver walks into a bar. The bartender says, "Hey, we have a drink named after you!"

The Screwdriver responds, "You have a drink named Murray?".


----------



## escapedtonz

zombiemoo said:


> No takers. Would a joke help.
> A screwdriver walks into a bar. The bartender says, "Hey, we have a drink named after you!"
> 
> The Screwdriver responds, "You have a drink named Murray?".




I'd expect you will struggle to find anyone active on the forum who is in Dunedin.
I'll PM you shortly as I have a plan.

Horse walks in to a bar. Barman looks up and says "Hey. What's with the long face"


----------



## zombiemoo

I've noticed. Is there a reason for that? Is the internet there that bad! Yep another joke.


----------



## escapedtonz

zombiemoo said:


> I've noticed. Is there a reason for that? Is the internet there that bad! Yep another joke.




1. It's in the South Island. Only 1/4 of the whole NZ population live on the whole of the SI.

2. Dunedin only has a population of 120 000 even though it's the second largest city of the SI.

3. Winter's are cold.

4. Jobs are few and far between in the usual industries and not renowned for being the hub of activity for many major companies who select Wellington and/or Auckland as their headquarters.

Of all the above there's probably more sheep as members of the forum than people :frusty:


----------



## inhamilton

Where in Australia are you moving from and have you been to Dunedin before?


----------



## zombiemoo

Thanks escapedtonz less people is fine with us. We are mainly considering Dunedin for the University. Cheers.


----------



## zombiemoo

Hi inhamilton thanks for replying. We are in Townsville and are very much over living here and Dunedin is ticking all the right boxes for us so far. We are going to look around Dunedin winter holidays next year but we have been to Christchurch, Wanaka and Queenstown before. We have considered moving to Hobart but why live with the climate if the skiing is crappy.


----------



## inhamilton

Good that you've come over for a look around. I think you'll enjoy Otago University. It has a high reputation and has one of the 2 medical schools in NZ, along with Auckland. You'll certainly notice the change in climate, coming from Townsville.


----------



## zombiemoo

Yep can't take the Brownsville weather anymore. You can warm up but you can't walk around with a air conditioner!


----------



## EmVee

Hi Guys,
Just read the entire thread about life in Dunedin. I am planning a 1-year post grad course in Otago for the purpose of migration. i noticed a comment above that there aren't many job opportunities in Dunedin. i would request for some comments on which cities would be good from education, employment and cost of living point of view.
Thanks,
EmVee


----------



## zombiemoo

Hi Emvee, 
Where in Australia are you moving from? I am planning to move to Dunedin at some stage, my wife is studying education and is hoping to finish off her degree there. I am happy to help with what I have found out so far.


----------



## EmVee

Hi zombiemoo,

I am currently in India. Researching on options for universities and the right locations in NZ so i can find employement easily once my post-grad is complete.

Can you share any feedback that you think may help?

Thanks again!


----------



## zombiemoo

G'day EmVee,
You will have a better chance getting employment in the North Island more people and bigger cities as escapedtonz mentioned. Have a look at some of the employment sites like SEEK for example to get an idea if there is a demand for your profession. From my experience it's very much WHO you know and not WHAT you know, so securing employment over the phone or via email can be trickier. Also just make a list of what you are looking for, likes and dislikes and start narrowing place down. Don't let other peoples experiences and opinions discourage you. If you asked me what is it like to live in Townsville I could not give you many reasons to move here, but I know people who love it. Life is what you make it after all I can only give you comparisons compared to ours but here is one link I found so you can get a rough idea on living costs. The site also has other info regards crime as stuff like that. https://www.numbeo.com/cost-of-living/in/Dunedin
Hope this helps and all the best.


----------



## russellfamily

zombiemoo said:


> Hello,
> My family and I are looking to move to Dunedin next year, I have two children in primary school and was just wondering how you decided which school to go with. Did you settle in ok? Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


Havent lived in Dunedin, but i travel there for work. 
Its like living in a suburb of sydney thats usually quite cold.


----------

